

Most Influential OOPSLA Paper Award - tosh
http://www.sigplan.org/Awards/OOPSLA/

======
parasubvert
People I find underestimate how much thinking and engineering went into the
Java Virtual Machine. The language isn't the most expressive, but VM knowledge
and technology in general grew massively from IBM and Sun's investment, and if
you look at the papers in this list. The JVM also stood on the shoulders of
giants (Guy Steele & LISP , David Ungar & Self, etc.)

~~~
ableal
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/P-code_machine](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/P-code_machine)

